# Male hormone results



## littlerachywantsababy (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi All 

As you'll see from my info, my partner and I have been going through fertility treatment for some time now. 
So far the issues have been with me, although recently my DP went for hormone tests just to make doubly sure there was nothing on his side (normal sperm tests were fine although motility was a little low) 

When they've come back they're a little out... can anyone shed any light on the info below and how this may affect fertility (if at all) and also how it may be treated:

Testosterone  - low at 7.1 (average range is 10 - 30)
Thyroid stimulating hormone - low at 0.03 (average range is 0.2 - 4.0)
Thyroxine level - high at 24 (normal range is 7.8 - 14.4)

Thank you 

xxx


----------



## LucyC (Dec 26, 2010)

Hiya,
      I don't have a whole lot of experience with thyroid function as when my DH and I had ours tested the results were normal (though I know a few women who are on thyroxin for under/over active thyroids which can cause lots of issues when trying to conceive). However, our experience of my husbands low testosterone level is another thing! A few years into TTC naturally and just prior to being referred for IVF on the NHS my husband's testosterone level was checked (again) at the request of a urologist. His levels were around 12 if memory serves and that was believed to be quite low for a chap his age (26 at the time). So he was put on a course of Testogel for about 6 weeks. He had to rub a gel over his chest and legs 6 times a day, and then had his sperm tested again weeks later. The results seemed pretty conclusive to me (his sperm count tripled, no idea about the effect on morphology/motility though) but we were referred for IVF then and no more was spoken of it. After two failed IVF cycles in 2010, DH went to his GP (not the same as the original one who prescribed the testosterone supplement) and she outright refused to treat him. He went back again with the results of the original trial and she said she'd look into it. She got back to him three days later and said she had spoken to a colleague who said testosterone supplements would be "of no benefit". That was a year ago, and if our future IVF treatment isn't successful I'll be urging my husband to see another GP and get a second (and third if need be) opinion. It's such an easy and inexpensive solution compared to an IVF cycle! And I believe medication has come along somewhat in the last few years. The gel was the most effective at the time but a major pain in the **** for him to apply (and he had a desk job then!) as he had to wait for it to dry etc. But I believe there is a tablet now that is dissolved under the tongue that is quite effective. Patches/injections and tablets aren't nearly as effective from what I've researched, though I have also read that Robbie Williams injects testosterone every day as his levels were that of an 80 year old man!
I hope this has helped somewhat!


----------

